# Emtag



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

The router that I have had a piece of black plastic wrapped around the power cord near the motor housing. I took a good look at it and the words "_Emtag, Do Not Remove_" was printed on it. I did some research on Google.com on emtag and came up with some helpful information. After finding out what it was and careful examination of the _emtag_, I decided to remove it with a small screwdriver. I've attached two pictures of the router to show you what I'm talking about. Anybody else have this on their router? Later...

Boricua


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd put the 'emtag" back on the router, unless instructed by the manufacturer to do otherwise.

If the router is electronically controlled (ie; speed control), removal of the emtag might adversly affect the routers performance.

The emtag is a device to surpress current flow where it is unwanted. It's like a filter or choke.

Perhaps someone else can eloborate in greater detail.

All the best

cfm


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The router that I have had a piece of black plastic wrapped around the power cord near the motor housing. I took a good look at it and the words "_Emtag, Do Not Remove_" was printed on it. I did some research on Google.com on emtag and came up with some helpful information. After finding out what it was and careful examination of the _emtag_, I decided to remove it with a small screwdriver. I've attached two pictures of the router to show you what I'm talking about. Anybody else have this on their router? Later...
> 
> Boricua


 I have not seen that "tag". The best thing to do is call the router maker and ask. 

As far as damage to the router with it off, I doubt that is a concern, but if the "tag" has some electical properties then you might be emitting some interference which would not be a good thing. (Hate to have the neighbor's pacemaker stop everytime you run the router.)

Then again this might be like the tags on the mattress that says not to be removed...... 

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I did email Bosch yesterday and I received an automatic response saying that replies normally take two business days. So I'm just waiting to see what they say about it. Also the router is fine. The white tag that's inside the black piece is the same tag that comes inside music CD packages that activates the alarm if it's not deactivated at the counter where you pay for your item at the store. Later...

Boricua


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

After checking my router and removing the "tag", I stand corrected that the 
EMTAG is not what it I thought the pictures depicted. Apparently this emtag is not a filter (torroid) as it appears to be but a store security tag.

I checked the US Patent office and verified that the Tag is indeed a security tag to prevent theft.

If it were a torroid, it's purpose would be to prevent stray EMF (electro magnetic fields) from entering a solid state device that could be destroyed. 

Since it is not a torroid, I removed the device because it interferes with the router table.

Sorry for the misinformation.

All the best

cfm


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

cfm,

Hey, no problem. I agree the pictures do make the router look like it has a toroid. I removed the tag for the exact same reason you did. It interfered with my router table. The tag was in the way when I had the fix base installed the way I wanted. It was touching the side of the table making the cord bend in some way that I had to turn the fixed base to avoid that. Now I finally removed it and I'm glad that I did. Now I can turn the fixed base on the base plate to the different position I always wanted. Thanks for the advice anyway, I know you tried to help.

I noticed that it also encouraged you to do the same. Awesome. What a great feeling right?  Anyway take care. Later...

Boricua


----------



## JMAN (Jul 7, 2005)

*emtag*

I just bought a Hitachi router from Amazon and it had the Emtag on the power cord. I had looked at the same router at Lowes, no Emtag. thanks for clearing this up, I thought is might have been a new feature for EMF supression.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

No problem. Yeah, many people think it has something to do with the operation of the router just like you did. Now did you get a chance to remove it? Later...


----------



## rwojcik (May 29, 2008)

The EmTag is a Antic-thieft security device made by B & G International. Taking it off your router cord is acceptable or you can leave it on. No harm done.


----------



## Bob Knox (Feb 13, 2009)

Good info I will remove it. My web search indicated it was for security only. Thanks


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The only toroid I ever saw was was for my old HP camera, attached to the USB connector to prevent the magnetic fields emenating from the monitor and printer messing up the picture transfer. It later fell off, never knew it till I yanked it out when the camera died, (swan dive off roof).


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I tossed mine in a pile of old mattress tags! Man.....I am a REBEL!!


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Until I removed mine, I thought it looked more like there would be a ferrite bead inside than a toroid. A toroid for a 13 amp universal wound motor would weigh quite a bit more.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I just bought a Porter Cable oscillating tool and it has one on the cord. It slides up and down the cord.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Peter, haven't seen you in a while. Glad you are back!


----------



## André Luiz (Jan 11, 2007)

But, friends, how to *disassemble/remove* this Emtag? I've tried but could not....


----------



## Bob Jackson (Sep 14, 2013)

So the EMTAG is just a store security device?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes Dan that all it is 
Press Releases

B&G Plastics Announces the Emtag (TM)

Improved Anti-shoplifting Protection for ALL Electrical Products.

In response to retailer demand for better product protection of high-theft electrical products, B&G Plastics, the leading source for EAS-Integrated tagging devices, announces the release of the Emtagtm series, EAS-Integrated tagging solutions.

The Emtagtm is specifically designed to affix to integrated power cords of electrical products. Constructed of two components made from a high impact polymer, one component houses the Acousto-magnetic EAS device, which is applied by B&G during production. The components simply snap together, permanently locking onto the power cord.

Testing by an independent laboratory has proven that the Emtag is 200-300% stronger than any competitive product on the market. A stronger EAS tagging solution is harder to defeat. The Emtagtm 's significant strength provides dramatically superior product protection from shoplifting.

The simple application process and low cost make the Emtagtm extremely attractive to manufacturers for EAS-source tagging and to retailers for protecting floor samples.

"By attaching directly to the cord, the Emtagtm protects the product... not the packaging", said Jack Mohrle, National Sales Manger, EAS Products for B&G. "The improved product protection permits more aggressive merchandising, which has been proven to dramatically increase sales and profits for both the retailer and supplier", he said.

The Emtagtm has been designed to subtly blend with the power cord, masking the anti-shoplifting protection that it provides. The device can be customized to a client's color and imprint requirements, and is available in a range of sizes to accommodate multiple cord dimensions.

The Emtagtm is currently being used to protect an assortment of products in the Home Center and General Merchandise retail categories.

B&G Plastics is the leading worldwide resource for plastic accessory hangers and promotional merchandising devices. In addition to producing a wide range of EAS integrated tagging products for anti-shoplifting programs, B&G Plastics, Inc. distributes EAS label media worldwide.

For more information contact: Jack Mohrle -- B&G Plastics, at Tel: 973.824.9220 -- Email: [email protected] , or Andrew Au -- B&G Plastics Far East Ltd, at Tel: 852.2389.1864 -- Email: [email protected].


----------



## fisherus (Jun 25, 2014)

The Emtag is place on the tool as a anti-theft device for the merchant. I'm sure tat you have heard a buzzer go off when someone is exiting a store and the clerk didn't remove the tag.
Save the tag. It is a great tool to use on people you don't especially care for. Mother-in-laws tend to fit right up there. Just slip it into her purse when she's going shopping and enjoy the confusion!


----------



## fisherus (Jun 25, 2014)

*Emtag Purpose*

The Emtag is place on the tool as a anti-theft device for the merchant. I'm sure that you have heard a buzzer go off when someone is exiting a store and the clerk didn't remove the tag.
Save the tag. It is a great tool to use on people you don't especially care for. Mother-in-laws tend to fit right up there. Just slip it into her purse when she's going shopping and enjoy the confusion!


----------



## Cheeky Monkees (Jun 3, 2018)

After hearing that the Emtag smoothed voltage spikes and other feats of electronic wizardry from several “know it all-know nothings” I got curious and opened mine to find something that looked like an inventory control tag. Upon doing 15 seconds of Google research I found this;

https://www.trademarkia.com/emtag-78137079.html

The Emtag is nothing more than an inventory control tag. It also acts as a security RFID device just as so many here have pointed out. If you would like to look at the product explaination in the Trademark filling to shut up a know it all-know nothing, I’ve provided the link above.

Cheers!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Question,
What kind of person joins a forum, and uses his first post to insult everybody on a FOUR YEAR old posting, by giving an answer that was already fully given in the thread?

Answer,
TROLL.
Throw him off ASAP.


----------

